# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  9.07 | CATWALK Radio Show Night | Famous Cafe

## u.rok

*CATWALK Radio Show
presents*

*Fashion Lounge DeepHouse Music
*
DJ set by | Shiprinski
http://shiprinski.promodj.com

Live Vocal | Mila Mazur

Synth-Saxophone | Ruslan Tsybulsky

SoundStart 21:00
Enter Free

*FAMOUS cafe
*Воронцовский пер. 13 / ул. Екатерининская

----------

